# Screen wont display 1440x900 Resolution



## stridermccagh (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi,

I just got my new video card yesterday (IceQ Turbo HD2600XT 512mb) and im running that on a 19inch Widescreen Acer Monitor. The Model of the monitor is (Acer AL1916WD). I decided to format Vista so I would have a fresh start and now I cannot put my screen in 1440x900. I have new Vista drivers for the Video Card and before i formatted I could use 1440x900 without any problem. Do i need drivers for my monitor? I cant remember if I do? :4-dontkno I checked the asus website but could not find any.... but i have a feeling that i need some kind of drivers... any help would be great!!! :grin:

Thanks!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, :wave:

Take a look at these drivers:
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/vista32/common-vista32.html

BTW you will need a new power supply very soon. I would look at something like the Antec Trio 550w.


----------



## stridermccagh (Aug 9, 2007)

Is there a driver for the monitor though? Or am i just dreaming.... Keep thinking that I did install something.... I will try that driver 2nite and hopefully it will work


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Usually monitor drivers are not really necessary. And that won't correct the resolution. You need to update the video drivers.


----------



## hdowns (Aug 18, 2007)

stridermccagh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my new video card yesterday (IceQ Turbo HD2600XT 512mb) and im running that on a 19inch Widescreen Acer Monitor. The Model of the monitor is (Acer AL1916WD). I decided to format Vista so I would have a fresh start and now I cannot put my screen in 1440x900. I have new Vista drivers for the Video Card and before i formatted I could use 1440x900 without any problem. Do i need drivers for my monitor? I cant remember if I do? :4-dontkno I checked the asus website but could not find any.... but i have a feeling that i need some kind of drivers... any help would be great!!! :grin:
> 
> Thanks!


Hi I had similar issue with a client's older Dell Dimension XPS B800r. THe had a GeForce 256 card which the fan burned up after getting mucked up with dirt. THen summarily crashed card. I replaced it with a Jaton 118PCI 64MB MX400 TV card out. I did notice I hada resoltion max of 1380x 900, so I went back up to Nvidia where the drivers for a TNT Riva card were the similar drivers, got tthem downloaded and the drviersadded one more resolution 1440x990. THe client has a ACer1916W Abd model monitor LCD flat panel, then I went up to ACer site, wentthrough the course of getting the drivers of which they download a link to a pdf to you which after opening up reveals driver hotlinks for the card which is also where you need to be. I hope this helps. Often even with a PC with an integrated intel chipset to take note, you need to go up to intel site as well to download latest drviers. On another desktop, a hp compaq d220mt, I faced similar issue, The highest by default windows xp embeded drviers reveal is 1440 x1050, which is wrong for the widescreen, after downloading the latest drivers there, the viewsonic va1912wb came in sync. There also I had to download the drivers for the monitor. You can try and mess with clear type alone app, but it doesn't fix the misskewed font size which is torn vertically longer than the aspect ratio is schemed for. Hope this helps. Let me know. It is really tough trying to find legacy cards for older machines with these three constraints. Power supply requirements are lower which force you to discount using newer better cards,, but you can't use those becasue for instance on my client's pc , the power supply rarting was only 200 watts. The other; card slot which has to be agp 2.0 for most of these legacy machines then also RAM. Best to try and hit Jaton or PNY as potential legacy support. I am not trying to advertsie them but merely letting you know the variety is still available from them. Also geeks,com and compuvest seem to have a lot of old exisiting stock and of course do a product search under google.com . See Ya!! :wave: Please post back to let us know how you made out.


----------

